# sending to NAFA how do i do it?



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

im thinking about sending some coyote skins to NAFA how do i do this. do i need to be a member jsut what do i need to do.


----------



## coyote15 (Jan 25, 2006)

ya.. my brother is a member so i send them w/ him.. but usually we meet a guy from nd and he wil take them to cananada w/ him... you can go on to their website and i think thats how you can get on to be a member... im not shure. someone else probably knows.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is some contact info for ND, NAFA pickup locations if that interests you.

Rick Tischaefer
PO Box 334 2951 5th Ave NW
Butte, ND 58723
701-626-7150 - home
701-460-1055 - cell
[email protected]

http://nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NDE.pdf
http://nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NDW.pdf

I hope this helps. 
Dean

ps. Rick is a great guy to deal with, he'll treat you right and won't stiff you.


----------

